# New hog



## BlackroseUK (Apr 3, 2009)

ok long story kinda short I got a different hedgie on the way. As much as I like the apricot and I can see myself with him and wont stop thinking of him, the breeder did say if the one I originally wanted popped up meanwhie she can always find him a new home cos she got a waiting list. 
I was still gonna have him, but she has only just started socialising them and has been ill for nearly two weeks so hasnt been able to handle them much probably.
So overall for me as a first time hog owner and cos bonding is such an issue with hogs I thought it best to go for the other one. Still not as dark as I wanted originally, and he may get lighter, but he is very friendly and active.
He will be six weeks old next weekend and I will get him at 4pm this coming Saturday from weston super mare. He is supposed to be smaller than a hamster atm and about 4inches.
Here he is:

http://s232.photobucket.com/albums/ee187/BlackRoseUK/ (first four pics)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Aww, he's a cutie!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

What a beautiful hedgie! Congrats!


----------

